# Burt Dam for King Salmon



## rpalusak15

Maybe going to Burt Dam in Olcott,NY in October for the King Salmon run in 18 Mile Creek. Will anyone who has been there please give any advice as to : equipment(spinning), types of bait/lures, and any other general advice. I am a Steelheader, but have never tried for King Salmon. And also are they edible that time of year? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steelhauler

A gun, body armor, and a good get away vehicle! Burt Dam is combat fishing at it's finest. I did it once and will never do it again.

Wes


----------



## rpalusak15

That's it?


----------



## ldrjay

your steelhead gear is fine and a lotttttttttt of patience to deal with dumbasses. even if you have heavier line expect guys to cast over you and still try to fish while you fight. if their line hits. yours they will try to get it back at your expense.


----------



## rpalusak15

Can anyone suggest some alternatives?


----------



## KTkiff

Will you have a boat with you?


----------



## ldrjay

rpalusak15 said:


> Can anyone suggest some alternatives?


I keep going back. I just stay away from the choke points and talk with folks before fishing to get a feel for how they are.


----------



## Flowie

King Salon have some serious power compared to a steelhead. i upsize reel amd line a little bit . I use a 4000 reel and 25# braid. Large inline spinners, hotntots, crocdile spoons etc have all worked for me. Plunking with a large chartreuse spin and glo on one leader and a wobbleglo with cured eggs worked pretty well last yesr...but you need to get as many rods out as possible and kind of hog a section of riverbank- which sounds like its not likely where you'll be fishing.

Good luck! King Salmon are a lot of fun.


----------



## Cntrpn

The key to it all is to be the first one on the river. Most of the time it means being on the water at 3 or 4 am and sitting around waiting. 
As far as bait i use eggs. Look up how to tie an egg loop knot. I found it works really well with large chunks of eggs. It keeps the bait off the hook and gives you a clean hookup. 
Just like Idrjay said ask around get a feel for the fish, pick a spot and make sure your there befor everyone ells.
Dont forget the extra reel with line..... ive been and seen many of people get spooled on a fresh king.
Tight lines and good luck


----------



## rpalusak15

Thanks all!!! Not so sure that I want to go now!!??


----------



## ldrjay

it's an experience. going mid week helps some as well. the farther from the damage itself the better the guys you deal with.


----------



## snaggletooth

rpalusak15 said:


> Maybe going to Burt Dam in Olcott,NY in October for the King Salmon run in 18 Mile Creek. Will anyone who has been there please give any advice as to : equipment(spinning), types of bait/lures, and any other general advice. I am a Steelheader, but have never tried for King Salmon. And also are they edible that time of year? Thanks in advance.


it is very crowded and there are no manners


----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## rpalusak15

Cntrpn, wow!!! That's crowded!!! 
So here's a question and I think I know what you are going to say:
If someone was standing there with their line out would somebody walk right in front of them( say 10 or 15 yards) and start fishing?


----------



## Bluntman55

Don't Ignore fishing under the RR tressel on your way to the dam, youll catch just as many fish and normally fewer assbags


----------



## Cntrpn

The guys closest to the camera arnt fishing. To be honest ive only seen it that bad once. That being said yes there are alot of people that forget that the river is for everyone. 
If you plan on fishing take the firat day to walk the river and see where the fish are. Alot of times you can find places that are holding a good number of fish. Dont be afraid to move and move often.
Dont let the idiots stop you from haveing a good time. 
If you go up and have no luck get ahold of me and I'll try to get away for a weekday or two and show you around.
Hope you end up going its definitely something every true fisherman needs to experience.


----------



## ldrjay

that pic is more of where the jerks stand. before that big pool is a lot of good fishing area. I haven't had many if any problems down stream of there. all my issues were up by the dam. the one trip I had my best luck I kept hooking up in that big hole and had the issues I described. most guys will give you room to fight. it's just the few that make it a pain.


----------



## rpalusak15

Good info everyone! I think I have a pretty good picture of the situation up there!
Ok, now a few more detail questions: 1. Are the Kings edible from the river, does anyone keep?
2. Is there a baitshop nearby and if yes, does it sell licenses and eggs? Do they clean fish?


----------



## Cntrpn

I personally don't keep anything. Can you? Yes. Most people just take the eggs and throw the fish away (not legal and not something I'd recommend)
I always get any fishing license at gander mountain. They can do just about any states license. As for bait i like slippery sinker or les allen live bait. Les is south of the dam and slippery is north of the dam. I know nothing about getting fish cleaning done up there. Maybe someone ells could help with that?


----------



## rpalusak15

Good info, Thanks!


----------



## Cntrpn

Im sorry guys i gave you bad info. You can ONLY buy pa license NOT NY. That is my falt.


----------



## Osmerus

Yup like everyone said it gets busy. Dont forget about fishing down low at the harbor entrance theres two short breakwalls you can get to pretty easy. Try that area at night, some of my best luck fishing for kings was between 10 and 12 am. Cast glow in the dark little cleos, white and green seems to work the best. The best bait / tackle shop up there has to be ASB tackle in Newfane. Hes got everything in that store. You can purchase a NY fishing licsense online through NY states web page.


----------



## rpalusak15

Osmerus, Thank you! You read my mind! I saw those breakwalls on google Earth and was wondering.......
You answered my question in advance, Thanks Again!!!


----------



## FishIgo

I agree with Bluntman55 I have been there many times always stayed away from the dam area I found I did better in the pool just below RR tressel ! I have used the same 10 1/2 noodle rod I use for steelhead for salmon and have had no problems . With noodle rod you can go with lighter line especially if water is clear lighter line is a must if you want to catch fish( now a days you have fluoro ) ! As far a steelhead versus Salmon , one year I had a steelhead head on that was in the mid teens and he was on and made a 20 yrd run just under the surface and snapped me off in the blink of a eye and everybody said you know what that was ! You have to remember the salmon are dying and yes they do put up a great fight but they are not the fighters they were when they are in the lake !


----------



## Chef T

The good ol Durty Burt! Its combat fishing at its finest. Ive gone up tgere for salmon and browns fot years. The key is to go with a group of guys. You go solo and youre screwed,lol. You get at least 3 guys and lock down a spot. Havent had any issues with others after that,lol. 
Seriously, its all a matter of perspective. Ive been fishin salmon runs for decades and can combat fish with the best. The key is communication to other fisherman and respecting each other. Also, dont show up under gunned and waste to much of everyones time fishing a fish. Once they see you aint playing, people will be cool. 
If thats not your scene, hit the tressle for browns n steel. Its more spread our and not so shoulder to shoulder. Ill be there this year. I found an old timer that likes to smoke half dead salmon while i get my egg supply filled. Before i met him, id chop them up and till them in my veggie garden. Let me tell ya, they are the BEST compose youd find. They are built to decay very fast and their nutrient levels are off the scale. Never had to do anything but water and the veggies were in love..
Good Luck!


----------



## fishchris

Have been going there for years, forget burt,and drive an extra 40 mins to oak orchard ,if you fish by the dam then your going to need a life jacket on ,but you can walk upstream and then you dont need it it .way less poeple and there is jays fish cleaning right cross the street,last time i was there it cost 3 bucks a fish and well worth it ..Go and try it you will love it..please read the regs.the DNR up there are sticklers for the rules good luck and be safe.


----------



## D J

There is also a do-it yourself fish cleaning station in Olcott harbor. You pay $1 per fish to use their machine. You fillet, but they have the table and a grinder to get rid of the carcass. Salmon are pretty easy to fillet.


----------



## rpalusak15

Thanks for that info!!!


----------



## kayak1979

Try posting in the out of state forum please


----------



## AnthHol

I'll be up there in October but I'll be down river and in the harbor at night in my boat. 

We've gone several times. The dam can be insane. I usually take the fly rod out one week day at mid day and down there. My fishing is minimal it's more people watching. It's truly like something you've never seen on some days. It's not my thing so I'm content to hang out and kill an afternoon. Sometimes we manage to find a good pool that someone just left and get into a few steelies or some really nice browns.

Be respectful to people and be patient finding a spot and do some walking and 9/10 times you won't have any problems. Personally I would focus my efforts down river from the dam and not mess with the crowd and tangled lines at the dam itself. If you don't fly fish and you want to use conventional gear just dead stick nymphs and egg flies through some pools you will hook up. 

They are a great fighting fish and worth the experience it's a cheap trip.


----------



## Rybar

Salmon river, ny is on, got these 5 today between me and my buddy


----------



## Ey3FrenZy

Any update on Burt Dam? Wanted to head up there this weekend?


----------

